# More on USC



## yc1911

Hi, I created a new thread to see more info for USC, which seems to be fewer than other schools' here.

I've been watching the discussion since March.  THANK YOU ALL for your sharing.  Feeling not alone comforts anxiety while waiting.

I got my notification on 4/16. I'm wait-listed for USC Production MFA 2007 Fall.  But I decided to accept their 2008 Spring offer.  The result is best for me:  USC is exactly my first choice, and the spring enrollment releases all the time pressure, since I still have a thesis to finish before going to USC.

MattyMac:
I saw you offered the same option as mine.  Please drop a short line here once you decided to go USC.


----------



## Julie  Walsh

Hi yc. I also applied for mfa production but I have not yet heard from them. I hope I get in!Nice to meet you.


----------



## yc1911

Hi Julie,
I know nothing about the notification process.  Hope you would hear some good news soon. ^_^

I wonder why there is so little information about USC MFA applicant or admits in this forum.  Maybe perspective Trojans are just naturally shy. haha~


----------



## Julie  Walsh

I've been wondering the same thing - It looks like many of the people on this forum are screenwriting mfa applicants - maybe they are just more inclined to write than production people. It looks like out posts are getting more views than responses so I know they are out there. (heh-heh.) Congratulations on your acceptance!


----------



## MattyMac23

Yeah, it's pretty weird that there aren't a whole lot of USC folks here. Oh well!

yc-
I'm still waiting to hear back from Chapman, but I sent off my response form today. I have my heart set on USC, so I really can't see myself turning down admission - even if it isn't until spring.

What about you? What are you thinking? 

And keep us posted Julie!


----------



## Philly

Hey guys.  I'm a production person.  Directing.  I'm deciding between Chapman and USC.  Are you both Directing as well?


----------



## Jayimess

Oh, there's plenty of USC applicants here, they just don't interview so we don't talk about it as much.

I got waitlisted to USC Screenwriting myself, I'm going to UCLA instead of waiting.


----------



## yc1911

I'm a business and computer major since college, and I'm writing my master thesis now.  No experience in film except little in post-production.  USC is always my first choice since I started my application process.  And I applied only to Production.  USC seems to be active in entertainment business and digital media.  I want to try some new VFX trick there, probably with some computer faculty I know.  And I want to get a job in Hollywood after graduation.  So I believe USC is my best and only choice.  Spring enrollment is good for me, too.  I can have a round-island trip before leaving my home-island.  Isn't it a fantastic opportunity to stop from real world progress and to consider seriously about my own story and style?!  The last ultimate attraction to me is that USC has strong varsity, well-organized alumini network, and a real campus.  All of the above definitely add more to my study-abroad experience.

*Julie*, thank you, and yours might be on the way.  *Matty*, I hope you get in this fall as you wish, but it's not bad if we could be in the same class next spring.  *Philly*, sorry, I know nothing about Chapman.  (In fact I hear Chapman for the first time in this forum.  But that's simply because I'm neither an American nor a film-major.)  *Jay*, I never research screen writing programs, enjoy UCLA ... but only until we meet in the football game! ^Q^


----------



## yc1911

Oh~ Does anybody know the "415 rule" that applicants are not allowed to hold more than two admissions from graduate schools.  Is that's why they all notify only after 4/15?

And just for curiosity, about how many application  does USC receive every year?  NYU(film) said on the website that theirs are 800~900, and UCLA(directing) told me they have 400~500 this year.


----------



## Jayimess

I was notified by UCLA and USC before April 15th, FYI.  Only AFI waited for the 15th in my case.

I don't know USC's official acceptance rate, but it's in the low single digits (3-5%)...all of the top schools are.


----------



## yc1911

Where do you get the number 3-5?


----------



## Jayimess

The averages are from this site and others.  They're based on the schools' annual reports...how many applied, how many were accepted.

Think about it, USC takes what, 28 in each discipline?

If only 280 people apply to each discipline, that's just a ten percent acceptance rate...and much more apply than that.

It's an honor to get to interviews at the programs that do them, because you're one of the few chosen from many.  As is the waitlist.

Acceptance, that's outta this world.


----------



## yc1911

"Approximately 50 Freshman, 48 Transfers and 48 Graduate Production applicants are admitted each fall. Spring admittance is granted on a space-available basis."  USC Production said on their website.  And according to Wendy's website: "About 50 to 55 students in her class." and Wendy is a Spring student.  So, they accept more than 48*2 each year?

It seems that USC accepts the largest volume in every program, but do they get more applicants, too?  That's why I'm curious.


----------



## sa

You are right about USC yc1911. For Graduate Production there are two full 48 person classes admitted (one set fall and one set spring). You can choose to apply for the spring set if you don't want to go in the fall for some reason, and some of the fall applicants are offered a waitlist position and/or spring admission.

Not sure how many apply to each set or for each discipline.


----------



## Winterreverie

I do hear for production, USC offers the best odds of getting in, Then NYU, then Chapman, then AFI, then UCLA.

I could be wrong though-- these aren't actual stats so much as informal info I've pulled off film school boards.

I think the amount of applicant to USC is higher for undergrad than for Graduate students.


----------



## yc1911

And they have summer program....gee~  Their education turnover rate just earned my respect.

I love USC though, my best choice!


----------



## yc1911

As I know from other thread,  *b4bed* and *sa* are both in the wait-list/accepted situation.


----------



## b4bad

yeah true.....nice to see you yc1911 and sa in the list.....looking forward to see you guys there......and hey yc1911.....how do you plan to pay for the course.....

keep posting


----------



## yc1911

I don't want to use family funding, since my family is not rich and I consider the money-seeking process part of challenging education for filmmakers.  To say the truth, I don't know how, but I'm trying.  This is yet another reason making me accept the spring offer: I need some extra time to find my money.  

There are two types of scholarship for me to apply in our country. I'm waiting for the final notification from one, and plan to apply for the other in October.  I'm also trying to find grants provided by private organizations.  I have my own work-study deposit, even though it is just tiny money compared to the price for film school.  I also plan to borrow some from my grandfather to save the interest cost.  After my first year, I would seek the opportunity to work as assistant or facility manager in USC, or some other outside internship.

This USC-Film journal might be useful.  I asked about general first year budget, but no response yet.

*b4bad
Have you made your decision and sent back the response form?  What's your background and what's your plan in USC?

...Okay, I admit, in fact, I would like to know all those stories behind our really shy USC applicants (and/or admits).  Come on guys, share something with us!


----------



## sa

In response to Winter's informal odds stats...I'm not sure I agree since I've read/heard that NYU got about 800 applications and chooses 36, where UCLA got "over 500" and accepted 18....

Wait, you are right. UCLA is harder...NYU accepted ~4.5% and UCLA ~3.6% of applicants. Wow, that is selective. 

What do Chapman numbers looks like? It almost makes it look like it's EASY to get into NYU! Which of course it isn't (and I'm waitlisted).


----------



## aaandcut

Hi there, just found this site through those crazy Google kids.

I got accepted at USC's M.F.A. Film and TV Production for Fall. Got notified my email last week. Kinda cried a bit. Out of sheer joy. I got also accepted at Columbia's MFA and cried even more.

I am stuck. I don't know which offer to accept. Please read my thread:
http://forums.studentfilms.com/eve/forums?a=tpc&s=20860...011086754#8011086754


----------



## yc1911

*aaandcut, congratulations!

You must have strong potentiality to be accepted by both top (or three) programs, and according to your post, you sound confident in your ability as well.  In that case, I don't think you would miss the directing chance in the second year.  However, even if you can't be the leading role in film-making as you wish, you learn to accept rejection (or accept luck, life,...) and be better prepared for the next chance -- part of the education for a real filmmaker, I think.  Why not take the challenge?


----------



## aaandcut

Thanks yc1911. To me honest I was not expecting to get accepted at film school at all (e.g. UCLA rejected). There reason I am confident of NYU Singapore is that in the interview they sounded like I was going to get it.

You right, I should take the challenge, but both USC and Columbia are so good and yet different that I just don't know. 

Perhaps for directing as a craft USC is better but I am concerned that I might be swallowed up by its 'studio' mentality.


----------



## SlevinKelevra

Yc and Matty-
    Scoot over a little bit, you've got one more in the same boat.  Waitlisted for USC Fall 2007 MFA Production, accepted for Spring 2008.  I got the letter on the 20th (which made the day, 4-20, that much better...) and sent my acceptance response letter back immediately!! USC was my first choice and I'm on cloud nine!!  I also applied to AFI and walked around all day on the 16th gripping my cell phone like a strung out meth addict waitin' on his dealer, but got DE-NIED!!!! Oh well, I hear SC' ain't too shabby when it comes to cultivating people for the film industry.  I guess they even had some guy who did a couple movies about wars in space that went over pretty well... Anywho, I'm crazy excited and looking forward to the upcoming year.  Congratulations and good luck to everyone starting and/or continuing to pursue their filmmaking dreams.  I'll be in touch boys.   FIGHT ON!!!!


----------



## yc1911

Hi *SlevinKelevra,
Congratulations!  In fact, USC Production MFA has more than three here: 

*YC is settled for Spring-08
*Matty is waiting for Fall-07
*b4bad is for Spring-08?
*Philly is choosing between USC and Chapman
*sa is accepted, but leaning to UCLA 
*aaandcut is for Fall-07 (if s/he accept the offer)
*SlevinKelevra is for...? (are you waiting for fall or decided to jump to spring?)

(Please help maintain the list.)


----------



## Winterreverie

Correct me if I'm wrong---

Philly has decided on Chapman (I'm not wrong there I'm sure!)

And Sa is leaning towards Columbia?


----------



## sa

Sa is still up in the air...I'll let you guys know soon.


----------



## aaandcut

Hi there folks. This forum is really useful! Good to see so many souls around with one and only passion. Its heart wrenching.


As for aaandcut, HE is also leaning towards Columbia thanks to all the positive feedback CU is getting here and because of its focus on screenwriting. MIND YOU I want to specialize as Director/Producer but I agree with most of you that having a feature screenplay at the end is a smart thing to do and also just a dream come true. All those brilliant faulty available for advice for re-writes- I hope!

USC sounds a very dynamic and creative environment in a very unique way. I had the chance of doing a workshop last summer and was impressed by the campus (although somewhat isolated from west Hollywood).

Here are some pages I found very interesting from USC Thornton School of Music regarding collaboration with he School of Cinematic Arts (I love motion picture soundtracks):

http://web.mac.com/smptv/iWeb/SMPTVUSC/STUDENT%20FILM%201.html

http://web.mac.com/smptv/iWeb/SMPTVUSC/STUDENT%20FILM%202.html

I pretty much up in the air like sa and deep in reflection.


----------



## yc1911

Oh~ my god.  They also collaborate with music school?!?!  I thought USC's business school (business of entertainment), computer engineering (including visual special effect, animation technology and multimedia processing), and ICT (for virtual environment rendering skill and also game development if I'm right) all together have made SCA a terrific place to learn film in wide dimensions.  Now *aandcut you're telling me that they even have music school involved.  OMG OMG, I really can't wait until next year in USC-SCA.


----------



## SlevinKelevra

I checked the box that said "put my name on the waitlist for Fall 07 and offer me acceptance for Spring 08".  I'm waitin' for Fall, but if not i'll be there in the Spring... Congrats again everyone!!!!


----------



## Jayimess

Slevin, AFI rejected you too?

USC waitlisted my butt, as well.  No fancy "Spring" options though...must not do that for Screenwriting.

UCLA, here I come.


Congrats, you big stupid Trojans.


----------



## b4bad

Even i am torn between Columbia and USC.....though USC is treating me to a deferred admission....i think i will go with USC spring offer.....i have selected the first option in the response form as done by slevinkelevra....its true that columbia is more focussed on writing than USC....what i see from here as an international student is that.....i dont have time to idle with writing in US...i need a program thats bang on target with imparting film making skills...i want a school that will give me a chance to make a great short film...and i dont have to fight for facilities as ppl have to do in columbia.....honestly columbia is quite ill-equipped compared to NYU or USC or UCLA.....and columbia is costlier plus NY is very expensive place.....i figured out....the living expenses in New york( mostly in jersey area) would come out to be 800to 900$ a month.....and with USC its 500$ a month ....again its subject to everyones spending habits ........the above expenditure is from students of indian origin ......again the point is.....if i were american citizen i would most likely go to columbia but again i need to be very focussed and realistic about my goals so i would most likely choose USC......its sounds like a better deal to me....


----------



## yc1911

WAHAHA!  Totally welcome.  b4bad, you have the same concern with mine, except that i didn't get in Columbia.  It sounds like we have another stupid Trojan, Fight On!!!   

And may I ask is it some Indian English writing tradition that you use nearly no period mark at all, and substitute them with "..."?  Shivani, one of the NYU-SG admits, does this in other thread and you do the same here.


----------



## b4bad

ohh i dont know about that ...but its my style...and i thought i was the only one to type that way........

anyways i would rather be stupid and successful than be intelligent and miserable....though i dont believe that i am saying this to make a point...its just that USC surely helps job prospects.....and mind you i am 23 and film school is more likely to make me bankrupt when i graduate....its better that i have some skills that will help me recover my money.......cant wait for few more years after graduation and keep the montly installement mounting.......can i?


----------



## yc1911

What's your background in India?


----------



## b4bad

i am an Engineer....Manufacturing Engineer.....with some knowledge of 3Danimation.......


----------



## yc1911

3D is cool~  This evening, I was in a small talk on face rendering techniques done by USC ICT people.  Great!!! I must say.

You seem to have investigated much about the USC class.  How much is your first year budget?  My plan is 40K, including everything.  No spy, I just need a total figure hung as a target.

And Jayimess, I read your blog, and I like it.  ^_^  keep writing.


----------



## b4bad

well i intend to take loan for all the three years....from american banks....and yeah 40k should be good.....

to Jayimess.......if you are in for UCLA writing program.....going to UCLA is a no brainer...its better than USC for writing.....


----------



## Jayimess

YC....which blog are you reading?  I have two, and I've been neglecting them lately.

97 days till I leave Ohio, people.  Terrifying.

This is all happening so fast.

As for budgets, I'm taking out my max loan offer, $46K, and that's in addition to my fellowship.  But UCLA has a greater cost of living than USC, esp. if you live off-campus, like I'll be doing.  I just don't want to worry about anything.

I'm "severing citizenship ties" with Ohio as soon as I get there, as in, getting a CA license, voter reg, and license plates....so hopefully I'll get instate residency for G2.

This is going to be so much fun, I'm glad we all met each other here.

I don't know if there's a clear winner in the UCLA-USC debate, B4B....I just know I'm excited to go to UCLA, but I would have been happy to go to USC, too...it was a childhood dream.


----------



## yc1911

I know you have two blogs (by Google, so don't freak out, I'm no spy), 'cause you pasted some articles on both blogs.  I was then crazily searching on Google during my waiting for notification, in the hope to see some inside information shared between applicants.  Some was found at that time, including Studentfilms and you blog.  I was impressed by your casual writing about how you decided to apply for film school and what was your feeling all through the waiting.  So touched, since I, even with different background, regard film school so far the most important decision of my life, too.  I read your entries while I was anxiously waiting for my own notification.  I even watched first few minutes of your short film.  It's kinda good for me to see you chose UCLA, so that I can hear something from UCLA program first-hand.  That's why I suggest you keep writing.  Hey, I don't even know you, and I don't want to pretend like I do.  I said the above words for just a simple thank you, for the sharing in those days; plus a personal advice: try to quit smoking to avoid more pneumonia and to stay healthy for your writing career, after all, somebody might be looking forward to see your "award-winning" work.   

As for the old USC-UCLA debate, I have no opinion, except that...we Trojans do have a better varsity!!  Beat us if you "smart" Bruins can!!


----------



## Jayimess

Well, THANKS, yc.

It's a really awesome feeling to know people read my little musings, so you made my day.  On myspace, it's just mostly my friends, but I had thousands reading my OTL blog for three months every day, and that was a strange sensation.  You're in Taipei; I have fans in Australia, Italy, and India, and it's amazing to me.

I'm glad it helped you in some way.

I must ask, though...you said you only watched a few minutes of my film?  Did you lose interest?  It's only five minutes long.  ;-)

And hey...UCLA made it to the Final Four...again.  How did Trojan Basketball's season turn out?    

PS...I'm an Ohio State girl, by the way.


----------



## b4bad

> I don't know if there's a clear winner in the UCLA-USC debate, B4B....I just know I'm excited to go to UCLA, but I would have been happy to go to USC, too...it was a childhood dream.




yeah true dreams make everything around you complicated.......look at me for second here....i have applied to 10 engineering courses other than 3 applications for film production....i have full financial aid for one of the courses in engineering at University of Florida and Ohio State University.....and I have been getting admits from most of the courses i have applied.....including one from top ranked Pennsylvania state university...but they all sound redundant in front of USC and columibia admits.....


----------



## yc1911

Yes, I first dropped by the OTL one.  The film has no problem.  I especially like the guitar.  Those scenes introduced me some other aspects of American life, personal, humble and ... heavy.  I sensed some real tragedy in somewhere middle of the video, and just don't want to continue with that heavy feeling then.  It's conflictng to say like you might be glad to dig deep feelings, while at the sametime choose to ignore some to keep a decent status of living.

Taipei, Taiwan, girl, too.  Maybe see you sometime in LA.


----------



## yc1911

Yeah~ b4bab, it's not easy to make such decision, especially if you want to find a job in USA.  I read _the Economist_ the other day.  It was reporting the much more difficulty to get an H-1B.  There are now only less than a third of vacancy per year (65000/200000, graduate OPT is 2000).  Not to mention that you (or we internationals) have to compete the tiny little room with other high-tech employees.  

Do what cheers you the most, and do it very hard.  Life finds way.


----------



## MattyMac23

yc-

You mentioned you're from Taipei. Are you living in the United States now or are you planning to move when you come for USC? I'm pretty nervous about moving to a different state, but I can't even imagine moving to a completely different country, language and culture.


----------



## b4bad

_Yeah~ b4bab, it's not easy to make such decision, especially if you want to find a job in USA. I read the Economist the other day. It was reporting the much more difficulty to get an H-1B. There are now only less than a third of vacancy per year (65000/200000, graduate OPT is 2000). Not to mention that you (or we internationals) have to compete the tiny little room with other high-tech employees._

hey you have to understand....if someone does not want you, there is no way you should force yourself on them.....in this case....the H1B visa cap is like saying we are not wanted in US...you know......thats fine with me......i am a talent.....and i am sure i will be found out for what I am.....one governments loss is anothers gain.....in this case we have a good matured market in out home lands.....US has great education infrastructure while India and China (i mean whole of asia) has great knowledge and man power base......we gain anyways.....take the degree and get most out of it......go where the opportunity is.....its a long journey anyways.....


----------



## yc1911

Hi Matty, I was born, grew up, and is still living here, in Taiwan, Asia.  I traveled overseas several times (guided tour or backpacking), twice to USA but only in its big cities like NYC, CHI, LA, SF.  I'm nervous too.  But we are filmmakers, those who are gifted in bringing the most beautiful vision to audience who somehow is not capable (or lazy) to see the world.  You will be very fine in CA.  Have fun!  You know what, it's reported in the front webpage of USC SCA that one group of students even filmed in Africa, and won some grand prize.  Exciting~ isn't it?!  I'd be grateful if I save enough money to go to South America, you know, like The Motorcycle Diaries. haha!  You're from Arizona. um~ I know Arizona from D-Backs, haha!, can't wait to hear your own story there.  You should come to Asia, even though you would see plenty of Asian-American in CA.  Anyway, be my guest should you come to Taiwan.

It seems like we are turning here into some laid-back chatting room, rather than a film school info platform.  Before we are swept out of this forum, haha!, I want you to know that you're all highly welcome to exchange IM or email account with me.  Talk later~


----------



## Jayimess

Hey, it's a film student networking site...it's a good thing that we're all still here even after getting in.


----------



## b4bad

true jayimess. great site this is. by the way where can i read your blog?

hope to see you in USC. hope to see your dream fulfilled.


----------



## Jayimess

b4, I'm on the lot and Karma Critic.

I'm not going to USC, I'm going to UCLA!!


----------



## b4bad

ok. nice to know you have something fixed. goodluck with your ventures.


----------



## Jayimess

thanks.

interestingly enough, I just got admitted to USC.

eek.


----------



## Winterreverie

Oh no! Attack of the dream school! Eeek. What will you do?


----------



## b4bad

_Oh no! Attack of the dream school! Eeek. What will you do?_

yeah i would love to know what happens next. sounds like a love triangle. Jayimess loves USC. But UCLA loves Jayimess. USC and UCLA dont like each other.


----------



## Jayimess

I don't know I don't know I don't know!!

I guess it's time to talk money.  But, oh, my beloved USC.

Eeek indeed.


----------



## yc1911

OMG Jayimess!!


----------



## Winterreverie

Jayimess-- I think it all comes down to where you will be happiest.


----------



## Jayimess

So...I had a very short conversation with a faceless entity at USC's SCA today. 

Not a single dime until I've completed a semester.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Apparently, that's the norm for graduate students, according to Nameless.  Not sure if that's true or if that's what they say when they don't want to give you any money.

Either way, why do I still want to go there? 

Fellowships from UCLA come down in two weeks, the same time that USC financial aid offers do.  Do I even wait?  I know I want USC, dammit, no matter what the price.

This sucks.  I've spent hours comparing the two, and I still want USC.  Money, money, money, yes, but even on the cheap, I'm afraid I'll feel like I'm missing out if I go to UCLA.

Eeek.  Ugh.  Eff.


----------



## b4bad

how much is the price difference?.....i mean in comparison to the entire course.....


----------



## yc1911

I only know that their scholarship application starts every spring, and no one seems to be qualified until the end of his/her first school year.

I don't think I should give any opinion on Jayimess' big big big dilemma, since I'm...you know...super leaning to USC.  But her intention is quite clear: "I know I want USC, dammit, no matter what the price." Isn't it?!


----------



## MattyMac23

Jayimess-

You know, the more I've researched and looked into schools, the more I realize that when you get your heart set on a school, it's hard to get it away. Money will always be a concern, but loans and debt will (hopefully) be paid off eventually. You'll never forgive yourself for not going to the school of your dreams. 

While admittedly I am extremely biased when I talk about anything USC, it's something to think about. When I applied to UCLA and Chapman, I knew they would be fantastic programs offering a great education. However, I have had my heart set on SC from the beginning and I've come to terms that, if given the opportunity to attend, it would probably take George Lucas himself telling me not to go to USC for me to attend anywhere else.

Of course, it doesn't make your decision any easier. But just know we're all here for you


----------



## aaandcut

Some weeks have gone by, (and I have not been an active participant of this valuable forum), so glad to see all you filmmakers getting into great schools be it OC, LA, Austin or NYC.

As for me folks I have really done a lot of thinking and weighing about which program to go for and.....

[beat]

I don't know, I don't know, I don't know!

I can't make a straight decision. Its Columbia one day, USC
the other! And it doesn't help when I saw LA set Million Dollar Baby on Saturday and Taxi Driver on Sunday!


Which program will make me a stronger director (working with actors and translating script to scene)> Which program will allow me to develop my independent creative voice (and I don't mean indie film by independent but 'my' vision)?

I wonder where our sister, sa, is goin?


----------



## Lily

Jayimess-

USC is the king of film schools... the connections you stand to make are unimaginable, and in the end, after talent, it's all who you know.  USC has thesis year scouting events where people come straight from the studios to recruit new talent... beyond that the directors and producers you'll meet will definitely become your future collaborators.

I'm happy with going to UCLA, and yes, with instate tuition and the fellowships i recieved, it's practically free, which is absurd for going to one of the top film schools in the nation.  but if i'd gotten into USC it would've been a no brainer.  seriously.  i would've gone in a second, exorbitant cost or no.

incidentally, my husband is going there, for the jazz studies MFA program...


----------



## surlymonkey

Jayimess - Congratulations on getting into USC! I've been away from the forums for awhile (crazy busy!), and this is an exciting development!

RE: money situation at SC... It's true that they pretty much don't give fellowships, etc. to incoming grad students. We all have to apply after at least a semester of study. It's stressful, but on the positive side, I think it's sort of more fair that way. Everyone comes in on equal footing. Everyone has a chance to work hard and prove their merit, and the money will follow. 

I thought you were really excited to go to UCLA, and I think you'd have a great experience there too, but it seems that USC is where your heart is. From my personal perspective, I think it's worth it to take out more loans that first year to go where you really want to go. (For me, as a CA resident, UCLA tuition/fees would be about $10,000 a year less than at USC even without any financial aid...and you know the choice I made.) Of course, I don't know your full financial situation, so I can't presume anything, but unless UCLA is essentially offering you a free ride, the overall cost difference probably won't end up being that big. 

Which school has more classes and professors that excite you? Where do you think you'll feel more inspired and supported while pursuing your specific goals? On the hard days--when you have writer's block and haven't had more than three hours sleep all week and are trying to juggle your classwork and your internship and your independent passion project--where are you most likely to still feel like it's all "worth it"? 

For me, the answer was USC. If it is for you too, then I really hope you'll be my classmate come fall. I honestly don't think you'll regret it in the end. But either way, you'll end up where you're supposed to be and do great.


----------



## dahinducow

UCLA is way more well-known for screenwriting than USC, whereas USC is more known for production.  Lew Hunter's Screenwriting 434 is the industry standard for learning the trade.  I would pick UCLA's writing program anyday.  You might be infatuated with the idea of USC, but I think UCLA is really where to go for screenwriting.


----------



## Jayimess

Wow, everyone, what a great pile of responses to come back to.  Thanks for the sweet words.

MattyMac, 

You summed my situation up perfectly.  USC is the dream, and I can't let it go now that I'm off the waitlist.


Lily,

I really appreciate your post, as you and I have been in similar situations.  I thought you got into USC, since you got in everywhere, so I was really curious as to why you chose UCLA.  The USC network is a huge draw, as is First Pitch, and the other industry integration.

It's hard to let go of UCLA's generosity, but I think I'm going to have to.

surlymonkey,

I was really excited to go to UCLA, and I still would be honored to go there.  I'm lucky to be choosing between the Harvard and Yale, not the Harvard and an online degree factory advertised on late-night TV...

I'm going broke no matter where I go.  The cost of living near UCLA evens out the tuition difference, though the fellowship helped a lot.

USC is where I want to be, I gotta say.  I had never directed at the time of the application process, and while I don't think I would have applied as a director, say if I didn't get in as a writer, I thoroughly enjoy directing.  I'm excited to see that USC not only requires courses in production, directing actors, and editing, but the school also provides a writer-director track, where at least one film is made as part of the thesis package...I'm nearly certain that's the path I will take.

UCLA's feature focus, and new Showrun track are not as appealing...in my interview, they flat out said it's writing, writing, writing...which is fine, but now that I have the choice, I think I'm going to USC.

Several of their faculty teach at both UCLA and USC, which I found interesting.

It's a win-win, no matter what I do.  I wish it wasn't so hard to turn down the money.


I'm rambling.

Hey, I bought a car last night, and my brother and I bought his one-way ticket home from LA last night too!  Looks like I'll be leaving Ohio on July 31st or August 1st, for the road trip of my life.


----------



## Winterreverie

Truth? I'm happy you're leaning towards USC-- gives me one more freiend at one more school to network with-- Plus its a lot closer than UCLA to come and play at.


----------



## yc1911

Wow! Looks like we are gonna have one more "stupid" Trojan!


----------



## KeeStudios

I say go to USC.  Money comes and money goes.  The cost difference will never stop the voice in your head from asking you "what if ..."

I was on an airplane to Washington, D.C. from Phoenix.  On the seat next to me was an older gentleman with a laptop.  He was enthralled in his writing.  Eventually I had to know what he was doing.  He was in his second year of the screenwriting M.F.A. at U.S.C.  Needless to say, when I got off the plane my entire life altered.  In less than a six week time frame, I studied for and took the G.R.E.s and wrote all the application essays and materials.  I applied to one film school:  U.S.C.  Unbelievably, I was accepted.

I am walking away from a lucrative career as an attorney.  I am not going to consider the cost differential between making partner and going into debt for another degree.  Sometimes you meet a stranger and the entire direction of your life twists.  

There is no considerations for cost when jumping off a cliff.  Just jump.  Your parachute will either deploy or it won't.

I hope to see you at school.  We can all free fall together. 

Kristin


----------



## surlymonkey

Jayimess -- Totally agree that the production education/opportunities are a big plus. My friends at USC right now (in the Production and Producing programs) say that the 507 production class that everyone takes first semester is a blast. You get to know people across all the different divisions, and get down and dirty with a camera. (And as an interesting sidenote, my producer friend said that the screenwriters often had the best films because they were the best storytellers.)

Kristin -- So excited to (virtually) meet another future classmate! When are you coming out here? 

We'll all have to get together before school starts if schedules permit... 

And feel free to message me if you have any specific questions about L.A.!


----------



## yc1911

Does USC Screenwriting take spring applicants?  Due to some current schedule delay and personal plan, I have accepted Production spring offer directly; however, I don't really know how those courses are arranged.  Questions like how can I apply to those scholarships offered every spring and do I have equal opportunity to cooperate with students of other SCA divisions are really annoying.  What's worse is my growing concern of my connection to classmates from other divisions.  I'm sure the main program (in my case is the Production MFA) is the "exactly" the same -- some spring students even claim the spring program better.  But what about other aspects?  Any further suggestion?


----------



## Jayimess

Kristin,

That is an amazing story.

Well, I've made my decision...USC it will be.  I am SO EXCITED.

Yc1911, Screenwriting is for fall only.  I can't help you on any of the other stuff.  I say just roll with it.


----------



## b4bad

hey Jayimess congratulations ......good to know that the dilemma is over.....catch you in USC....

take care


----------



## yc1911

To ease my possibly nonsensical anxiety, I'm reading Wendy's USC diary, again and more seriously.  
Thank god! She is a spring student. phew~
Good to know you're released from your dilemma, J....welcome you sxxxxd Trojan gal~    
See you all in USC.


----------



## yc1911

Oh! and Kristin, your story is beautiful.  Dramatic things happen all the time, but you SW people just has the gift to dig out the deep feeling.  I think it is you changed your life.  May I ask more on how you end up making such decision?


----------



## SlevinKelevra

Jayimess-
  First, congratulations on putting in the time and effort to earn the luxury to be able to choose between the "Harvard" and "Yale" of film schools, that says a ton right there...Secondly, welcome to the family, we're glad to have you aboard.  I'm sure when we see each other again we'll be far less anxious and sweaty then we were waiting outside of the AFI interview room..and number C, here's to you, You Stupid Trojan!! Salud.


----------



## Jayimess

Slev,

We'll be pals, I know it.  Where are you going to live?

F AFI.

(sorry LATex)


----------



## Winterreverie

LOL F AFI... now you know how I felt about UCLA. lol.


----------



## SlevinKelevra

Jay, 
I'm not sure yet. I called the admission's office last week to try and squeeze some info out of whoever picked up the phone as to when possibly, maybe, hopefully I would or could come off the fall waitlist.  They said they sent out the first wave of offers and they'll be sending out smaller and smaller waves until they have the entire class filled.  I would like to start in the fall because I'm already so amped and want to start getting my hands dirty in that cardinal and gold soil... I say all that to basically say that I don't know where I'm going to live, because I don't know when I'm going to start!! I'm back in Boston but when I was living in LA I was downtown.  I think that's where I'll be looking again.  I'm not at all the commuting type, I like to roll out of bed and be where I gotta be, so I'ma look for something near the Staples center around Figueroa (like 5 min. away from the School of Cine Arts).  It's a lot different when you're waiting to hear "when" you're going, as opposed to "if" you're going, so I can't REALLY complain either way.  I'm going to start looking for places this summer so if you tell me where or what you're looking for, if I come across anything I'll pass it on.


----------



## SlevinKelevra

Oh yeah... F&%K AFI!! But congratulations to anyone who did get in, it's an inside thing only us rejects understand...


----------



## Jayimess

Winter...I don't really hate AFI.  I knew I didn't want to go there before they didn't want me, so it worked out well.  Slev and me just happened to be in the AFI waiting room together...so it's kind of a commiseration thing!!

Slev....I'm not sure where I'll live.  I'm heading out June 13th to get acclimated, so I know what neighborhoods I want to explore...so far, ironically, the GA at USC's writing department said Los Feliz.  I have a few requirements...

Safe.  Really safe.  I like to rollerskate at night.  Not really, but I plan on buying rollerskates, and I'd like to use them at night if I want to.  Also, I'm a total suburbanite.  Total.  An Ohio suburbanite.  My foster parents don't even lock their doors at night.  I've never seen a gun in real life, and the only sirens I usually hear are ambulance and fire trucks.  No USC ghetto for me.  

Pets.  Gotta be okay.  I love my boo-boo-kitty, Roxie the Wunderkat too much to leave her in Ohio...and she's the only roommate I'm willing to have.

Gated parking.  I love my car too much.  I've had it for exactly five days, and my finance plan means I have to have it for exactly five years.  I currently park underground in a garage now, but I've dealt with street parking during my time here in a very congested neighborhood...think 19,000 people on two suburban blocks.  I want an assigned spot in a locked lot.

Bathtub.  Love to take baths.

Water.  I grew up on a river, I live on Lake Erie.  God, I'm going to miss it if I can't afford a beach neighborhood, which I can't.

I don't care so much about a commute, even though my AFI experience might make you think otherwise...remember the 495 was completely effed up when I headed to AFI, and a ten minute drive I gave myself an hour to complete took an hour and fifty five minutes?  I'll sacrifice travel time for safety.

Okay, go on and be my realtor, pal!!  ;-)

Regarding the waitlist...they weren't BSing you...they do it in waves.  I was in the second wave of writers, I'm assuming based on the activity on this forum...two people got off the WL over a week before I did.  I had till the 21st to accept or decline, then comes the next wave, etc.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, honey.  At the very least, you're in no matter what, even if not till January...rest comfortably on that, like you said...no IFs, just WHENs.


----------



## mkoerbel

Hello everyone,

Well, I really wish I had found this forum a couple of months ago .... I've read through most of the comments on this board in the last two days, and it has been super informative.  At this point, I figure it is time to stop lurking and introduce myself.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm from Columbus, Ohio.  I applied to and was interviewed at USC and AFI for directing (Jayimess, I think I posted on your OTL blog once or twice).  My heart was set on AFI, and I thought the interview went great there (and dang it, I flew to LA for it), but I was rejected a few weeks later.  I received both the rejection letter from AFI and the acceptance letter for USC on the same day.  In the weeks following, I did quite a bit of research into USC's program (I still wasn't quite sure if it was right for me), and now I'm really excited to say that I'm headed to USC this fall for an MFA in Directing.  I've found that the network of USC alums is quite tight, and the amount of opportunities if you push yourself (which I do) is endless.

My wife and I went out for a apartment searching trip last week, and while we've been to LA a ton, this trip was extra special as we realized we would soon call that bustling city "home."

Anyway, all that to say, I am excited to meet all of you in August!  We've all signed up and been accepted for a wild ride over the next 3-4 years, and I personally can't wait to get started!

-Mike


----------



## b4bad

hurrah.......one more trojan......

thou are welcome to this community

see you in LA


----------



## Jayimess

MK!!  Great to see you over here...you never came back to my OTL blog and told me how AFI went...I think they just hate Ohio, haha...another Ohioan, BrunoDP, got rejected after an interview and is going to Chapman instead.  

I'll be a Trojan with ya, Screenwriting, of course.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, Ohio.


----------



## surlymonkey

Hey Mike! Congrats!  See you at school! (I'll be in Screenwriting...)


----------



## surlymonkey

Jayimess--

Yay! Glad you've made your final decision!  

For your housing search: If you don't mind commuting a bit and you want a slightly more "suburban" feel, I would personally recommend looking in some of the cities on the south side of the Valley, or slightly to the east. Specifically, Toluca Lake, Studio City, Valley Village, the Arts District portion of North Hollywood, Glendale, Burbank, Pasadena, Eagle Rock.  

I'm afraid gated parking is incredibly rare in most of the city, and it comes at a premium in most neighborhoods.  Try the Miracle Mile area though -- it's sort of at the southern end of Hollywood near the business/museum district.

I personally love Los Feliz, but I don't know if it fits some of your requirements very well.  But I would still take a look.  It's a really charming area.

And don't worry too much about finding a place for Roxie!  Cats are allowed in a lot of apartment buildings.  (I have two cats and two dogs, and while my husband and I own a house now, it wasn't super hard to find pet-friendly places when we were renting.)

If you want any help looking when you're out here, let me know!


----------



## SlevinKelevra

Jay-
Wow, if you find that let me know, I wanna be your neighbor... Those requirements pretty much rule out the places I'm lookin',  you being a woman I completely understand the safety factor, however the rollerskating at night part...I don't know if that's safe anywhere, at least not without bionic eyesight and cat-like reflexes.  Everyone says you've gotta be crazy to live around USC, and I'm exactly the brand of crazy they're referring to... I grew up in the suburbs of New England (George H. Bush's birthplace to be exact, not proud of that fact just trying to paint a picture...)and spent the summers in the town that Dawson's Creek's "Capeside" was inspired by... Though I'm a country mouse at heart, not much unlike Fievel Mousekewitz I've gotten used to and have begun to appreciate city life, let me correct that..."hood" life since I've lived in the guts of D.C. the past 5 years.   All I need is a warm/cool place during the LA summers, to piss, sh*t and edit (when I'm in the zone sleeping, eating and overall hygiene get moved over to the "if time permits" side of the to-do list) and I'm good.  However, your description of an ideal place does sound rather enticing.  If you do find something that fits that description would you mind putting in a good word for me with the landlord, to answer the age old question  Mr. Rogers once posed...Yes, I would be your neighbor..


----------



## Jayimess

People go skating at night DOWNTOWN in Cleveland.

I'm such a Ohioan.  Dangit.

Okay, those are the burbs...thanks, surlymonkey.

What about city living?  Like a Midtown Manhattan, Lincoln Park Chicago, Georgetown, DC type of thing?  More people means sorta safer, right?  I had no fear in those places...I'm not afraid of the city.  I just don't want to live anywhere where someone wouldn't want to walk their dog at night...is that a better example, Slev?


----------



## SlevinKelevra

Gotcha.  Being a life long East Coaster, LA is weird in the sense that it is the only city where the Downtown area becomes a complete ghost town at night and on the weekends.  If you're lookin' for someplace like the ones you mentioned (G'town, Lincoln Park, Mid-town) I would agree with some of the places surlymonkey suggested as well as add Venice Beach, Santa Monica and the West L.A./Century City area to that list (if you don't mind the commute at rush hour).  I know everyone is bombarding you with location info, so you'll just have to try on each of these places and see how each looks on you...


----------



## Jayimess

YAY!

I just got the coolest email...well, actually, three...from GA Moira McMahon.

It has my entire class roster and lots of info.


It's all so real now, Trojans!!

I also finally found a store where I could get a USC hat and window yesterday...my goofy butt bought a sweatshirt, too, I was so excited.


----------



## b4bad

ohh that is cool....but i dint receive anything other than a big package that had my I-20(for international students). can you please tell me what was in the package.....other than class roster....


----------



## Jayimess

It was just a couple of welcome emails...FAQs...what's coming in the mail soon...parking info...orientation day...class schedules...it wasn't that interesting, I guess...but it made it all seem real.


----------



## b4bad

ok...i hope i get that soon........


----------



## Jayimess

Info is coming.  I think they have to close the class first.

Mine's closed, I believe, since she called us the "roster" and spoke of all our confirmation paperwork as being received.

I don't know.


----------



## aaandcut

I didn't receive any funky roster mail. Just the same package as b4bad)
I did send my confirmation and deposit cheque (although I am still deciding Columbia vs. USC)


----------



## b4bad

great....one more person whoz torn between columbia and USC.......anyways i sent my NO to columbia few weeks back.....


----------



## Jayimess

It's awesome...when you get your roster, write to everyone.

I did, and now everyone's writing back, we already have a writer's get together scheduled for August 25th....


----------



## aaandcut

I very much torn.



> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> It's awesome...when you get your roster, write to everyone.
> 
> I did, and now everyone's writing back, we already have a writer's get together scheduled for August 25th....



Thats the kind of mentality I love.  I can't wait to be part of it all!

Note: Ohio born Paul Newman announced his retirement from stage and screen. Really wanted  a chance to work with him.


----------



## mkoerbel

I haven't received a roster e-mail yet either, but perhaps production isn't closed yet.  Any production students get an e-mail yet (other than request for financial aid docs?)


----------



## mkoerbel

was it something I said?  Everyone stopped talking.


----------



## MattyMac23

Everyone's camped out by their mailboxes, waiting for some kind of contact from the school


----------



## SlevinKelevra

Got a phone call from the admissions office today...a spot opened up on the fall waiting list, they offered, I accepted and now I'm filled with glee!!!!  GO TROJANS!!!!


----------



## b4bad

welcome welcome fellow trojan........


----------



## SlevinKelevra

Thank you kind sir...


----------



## MattyMac23

Congrats! I'll look forward to seeing you there


----------



## mkoerbel

Registered for classes today!  Woohoo!


----------



## MattyMac23

Woo! Me too! Which sections are you in?


----------



## Jayimess

I'm registered (at the crack of dawn on the sixth, of course!!) and not much else.  No home, haven't packed, it's pretty ridiculous, actually.

Slevin, I was wondering if you ever heard back.  CONGRATS!!  Plan on consuming drinks (adult or otherwise) with me soon after arrival, since you officially are the only person I've met in person at USC...even though we met at AFI, and it was only for five minutes.


----------



## SlevinKelevra

Jayimess, 
   I'm there, name the time and place... Thanks for the congrats, and congrats to you for going three for three on acceptances, that's HUGE, so nice to be wanted.  You made the right choice in the end though...  When are you planning on touching down?  I'm headed to LA this weekend to do a preliminary apartment search but I'm planning on settling in for good around the 15th of August, so let me know when you hit the city limits.  While I'm perusing apartments this weekend I'll ask around for which are the best areas to rollerblade at night so you can narrow down your search...   Look forward to imbibing with you soon!!!!


----------



## Josh

> Originally posted by SlevinKelevra:
> I'll ask around for which are the best areas to rollerblade at night



Venice Beach?


----------



## KayOT

Hey! Another stupid trojan here! MFA in Production. I just joined, invited by b4bad!

I didn't get to read all the posts, but answering some of what I read, I was told that 53 people got in for Fall 2007, which is weird, because we have to work in pairs in the next semester, but maybe there's someone from last Spring who'll be joining us. I as also told around 2000 people applied.

Hope to see you all this fall! Or spring.


----------



## KayOT

Oh, and I'm not registered yet, apparently I can do it only after Passport Verification, after August 20th... Which factors are you taking to account to choose between classes (dates and professors)?


----------



## MattyMac23

Kay-

Congrats! I'm MFA Production too. I'll look forward to meeting you 

I can't vouch for everyone, but I'm pretty sure you're assigned specific class sections for the first semester. I got a little packet that told me which sections of 507, 510 and 528 to register for and the online system seems to only allow you to sign up for those assigned. In a way, it's kinda nice because it leaves less for us to worry about and ultimately screw up, but it also prevents you from tinkering your schedule the way you want.


----------



## Jayimess

I'm MFA Screenwriting, but they did our entire schedule for us as well, down to the sections.


----------



## KayOT

Oh, yeah, congrats to everyone too!!! I see, I didn't get that letter yet! I received the acceptance letter 11 days after the date we were supposed to confirm our intent to enroll. Luckily I received an email before that. 

Hm, I already had a favourite for CTWR 528, I hope I get it! Well, I'll be happy anyway!


----------



## Jayimess

Slevin...(and everybody, actually)

I'll be arriving in the city of angels around the seventh or eighth!


----------



## SlevinKelevra

My ETA is the 15th of August. Jayimess,how's the apt. hunt comin'? 

Also...Has anyone received a directory or class list for this year's incoming production class?  I remember reading one of the screenwriters wrote they had but I haven't got anything for production, just curious...


----------



## Jayimess

We Screenwriters got our roster in early June.

Slev, I got a place in the hills of Echo Park, it's perfect.

I leave Ohio on Thursday...was supposed to be today, but then on Sunday my brand spankin' new Sentra had the nerve to be parked on a street and it got beat up by a Lincoln Town Car.

So, I'll be heading out in a rental Rav-4 instead.


Whatever, I'm going to LA.


----------



## MattyMac23

Jayimess, are you going to have your Sentra shipped out later? What a pain. There's one more reason to hate Lincoln Town Cars. Ugly and destructive.

Slev, I have not gotten a Production roster or anything. The only recent development was the welcome e-mail from Michael Taylor w/ the attached PDF about the orientation BBQ and the film school welcome newsletter. Did you get that?


----------



## Jayimess

Yeah, Matty.  They're gonna toss it on a car carrier truck when it's fixed...unless it's totaled (my personal hope...an accident at only 3031 miles destroys resale value) in which case I'll pick out a new one in LA.

Either way, it will work out, I guess.  Their first option was to fly back to Cleveland and drive the trip again, probably three or four days after I get here.

I told them what I thought of driving 6000 miles in a span of two weeks by myself, so now we have a new plan...


It really sucks that USC didn't give you a roster, and that this page didn't attract more of your class, like the AFI kids...we SWs are all email and myspace pals, we've scheduled a writer's party the Sat. after the SCA barbecue, there's even a girl I talk to on the phone, etc. that I will be living near and carpooling with.

They're totally shafting you.


But it will all work out, and it's going to be awesome to meet all of you on the 24th!


----------



## SlevinKelevra

Matty, yeah I got that e-mail and I was hoping it was a roster.  I echo jayimess' statement, it is weird that Starkies and Screenwriters have rosters but nothing for production, hmmmm..?

Jayimess, congrats on finding an apartment and condolences in regards to your car... Have a safe trip.


----------



## Jayimess

SWs also got a thick packet o'fun.

We're simply more important than you, is all.

(totally sarcastic for those of you without a sense of humor)

Slev, Matty, PM me with your contact info or else look me up on "the" myspace.  While I don't care to list a direct link to my page here, I'm pretty sure two smart gentlemen like yourselves can figure out how to find me....


----------



## BrunoDP

I gotta find you, too, J... We gotta have a cup of coffee, to celebrate... How many CSU people have a chance to attend such a big institution like USC or Chapman? And, I'll be looking for a "great" script to produce in the next couple of years. Got something? 

BrunoDP


----------



## Cine

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> I'm MFA Screenwriting, but they did our entire schedule for us as well, down to the sections.



Congrats, I am so happy for you.

I am also going toapply for their graduate Screenwriting program after receiving B.A. degree. 

I have a question, could you give me some advices on writing samples and essays? I'd really like to know how you managed to do so much of work.


----------



## Jayimess

Bruno, you've had my number for months since last  I saw you in Cindy's class...pick up the phone.  I'm here in LA now.

Cine, 

I don't know what kind of advice I can give you.  Perhaps some pointed questions would give me a start.


----------



## Cine

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Bruno, you've had my number for months since last  I saw you in Cindy's class...pick up the phone.  I'm here in LA now.
> 
> Cine,
> 
> I don't know what kind of advice I can give you.  Perhaps some pointed questions would give me a start.



Ok, here they are:

1) What did inspire you to write Autobiographical Character Sketch and 2 parts of Creative Challenge?

2) Was your resume full of awards and other stuff in film only showing how experienced you are?

3) Was GRE hard to pass?

4) What were your GPA and test scores like? Did you have problems with them?

5) Do they accept second choice for graduate program (like first choice - Screenwriting and second - Critical Studies)?

6) What interview? Was it easy to pass?

I hope you don't think I am a crazy guy, I am just vry worried about possible failure, if I don't get into their MFA program  Hope you won't have problems helping me.


----------

